# Viper 5901 Install Question



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Opened up a new 5901 the other day and went to install it in a 2005 CTS-V. First thing I notice is there is a new 18 pin harness instead of two or three smaller harnesses. Install goes just fine until I go to plug in the optional valet button and LED. Guess what?? No place to plug them in! Anyone else notice this? Is there a fix that you know of? This is a real deal breaker as most the folks I deal with won't stand for that antenna being visible. I always mount it under the dash and have outstanding results that way. Please tell me there is a way!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cobraguy said:


> Opened up a new 5901 the other day and went to install it in a 2005 CTS-V. First thing I notice is there is a new 18 pin harness instead of two or three smaller harnesses. Install goes just fine until I go to plug in the optional valet button and LED. Guess what?? No place to plug them in! Anyone else notice this? Is there a fix that you know of? This is a real deal breaker as most the folks I deal with won't stand for that antenna being visible. I always mount it under the dash and have outstanding results that way. Please tell me there is a way!



There has to be a plug for it? you sure your looking at the right end of the antenna cable? I think it has two different size plugs. I always mount the antenna right under the inside rear view mirror, then route the cable down the divers side pillar post under the finish trim then to the dash. It's clean out of the way, and thieves can see the blinking LED at night.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I may not have made myself clear jaggerwild. There is a spot for the antenna to plug in. However, I don't (and this customer agrees) like to leave the antenna exposed. So usually, I put them under the dash pad somewhere so they can't be seen. That means you have to use the optional LED and Valet buttons from DEI. However, this newest version with the 18 pin harness doesn't have the two "two pin" connectors in the module these require.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cobraguy said:


> I may not have made myself clear jaggerwild. There is a spot for the antenna to plug in. However, I don't (and this customer agrees) like to leave the antenna exposed. So usually, I put them under the dash pad somewhere so they can't be seen. That means you have to use the optional LED and Valet buttons from DEI. However, this newest version with the 18 pin harness doesn't have the two "two pin" connectors in the module these require.


 Contact DEI by e-mail see what they offer you, where did you got the unit? Is it the same old LED valet button? they used to hard wire into the harness, someone may have swapped parts in the kit and not realized what they did.


----------

